# Possibility of X-Ray Waiver for Pregnant Woman



## Nep. (May 7, 2013)

Dear Everyone on this Forum,

I have applied for Visa 190. I have done my Medicals but my Wife is Pregnant so she cannot go for X-Ray. We know that if we request to CO, he/she might put case on hold until the baby is born. Our concern is if the seats are reached for our occupation until the baby is born then CO might refuse visa.
We would like to ask you if you know about the possibilities of X-Ray waiver or if she can do MRI or any other medicals (in place of X-Ray). One more thing is we did our medicals in Germany 2 years ago while we were granted Temporary Skilled Visa (We still have this Visa). So We are wondering if we can request to CO that my Wife did X-Ray 2 years ago and now if she can be waived for X-Ray requirements.
Please share your ideas and information, We would really appreciate them.

Thank you very much.
MP


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

if she lived in a TB High risk country for more than 90 days in the last 5 years, no way you can waive it. If she didn't, then you can waive it

A 2-year old X-Ray is irrelevant


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Since you're applying for a permanent migrant visa, there are certain mandatory tests that the applicant(s) MUST undergo before their visa is approved and there is no waiver for them (I think). 

This happens a lot with partner visa applicants, if the applicant was lucky and got their medicals done before she fell pregnant then the chances are that the case officer is going to approve her visa before the delivery of the child, but if the medicals (X-Ray in particular) can't be performed AHC, will wait till the applicant gives birth and it's safe for her to undergo the X-Ray.

Seniors, please correct me if I'm wrong. Thank You! 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nep. (May 7, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> if she lived in a TB High risk country for more than 90 days in the last 5 years, no way you can waive it. If she didn't, then you can waive it
> 
> A 2-year old X-Ray is irrelevant


Thanks for your reply. We lived in Germany and she was in Germany for 2 years before coming to Australia. We are in Australia since 2 years. Before going to Germany she was in Nepal. We did our Medicals in Germany in June 2012 to get our Skilled temporary Visa. Now she can do all tests except X-Ray. I have read somewhere that DIBP waives X-Ray requirements in some selected cases. I am not sure if we can get such waiver or if we have to wait for 9 months. The one thing I am concerned about is if DIBP updates SOL and my occupation is no more in list after many months. Please share your experiences.
Thanks very much


----------



## Nep. (May 7, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Since you're applying for a permanent migrant visa, there are certain mandatory tests that the applicant(s) MUST undergo before their visa is approved and there is no waiver for them (I think).
> 
> This happens a lot with partner visa applicants, if the applicant was lucky and got their medicals done before she fell pregnant then the chances are that the case officer is going to approve her visa before the delivery of the child, but if the medicals (X-Ray in particular) can't be performed AHC, will wait till the applicant gives birth and it's safe for her to undergo the X-Ray.
> 
> ...





TheExpatriate said:


> if she lived in a TB High risk country for more than 90 days in the last 5 years, no way you can waive it. If she didn't, then you can waive it
> 
> A 2-year old X-Ray is irrelevant


Thanks for your reply. We lived in Germany and she was in Germany for 2 years before coming to Australia. We are in Australia since 2 years. Before going to Germany she was in Nepal. We did our Medicals in Germany in June 2012 to get our Skilled temporary Visa. Now she can do all tests except X-Ray. I have read somewhere that DIBP waives X-Ray requirements in some selected cases. I am not sure if we can get such waiver or if we have to wait for 9 months. The one thing I am concerned about is if DIBP updates SOL and my occupation is no more in list after many months. Please share your experiences.
Thanks very much


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Nepal is high TB risk. 90 days in the last 5 years = no waiver


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nep. said:


> Thanks for your reply. We lived in Germany and she was in Germany for 2 years before coming to Australia. We are in Australia since 2 years. Before going to Germany she was in Nepal. We did our Medicals in Germany in June 2012 to get our Skilled temporary Visa. Now she can do all tests except X-Ray. I have read somewhere that DIBP waives X-Ray requirements in some selected cases. I am not sure if we can get such waiver or if we have to wait for 9 months. The one thing I am concerned about is if DIBP updates SOL and my occupation is no more in list after many months. Please share your experiences.
> Thanks very much


As TheExpatriate said in his post, you unfortunately won't b getting any waiver. Although I'm not sure what would be the course of action in the scenario if DIBP updates the SOL as this is not my area of expertise.
I hope our seniors see your posts and reply to them. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> As TheExpatriate said in his post, you unfortunately won't b getting any waiver. Although I'm not sure what would be the course of action in the scenario if DIBP updates the SOL as this is not my area of expertise.
> I hope our seniors see your posts and reply to them. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


If he's invited by DIBP (for 189) or a state (for 190) , a SOL/CSOL update won't affect him. And since a waiver is not granted, the visa application will be put on hold until the wife gives birth, and then you can do it (also you will have a chance to add the newborn to the application)


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> If he's invited by DIBP (for 189) or a state (for 190) , a SOL/CSOL update won't affect him. And since a waiver is not granted, the visa application will be put on hold until the wife gives birth, and then you can do it (also you will have a chance to add the newborn to the application)


I'm sure the OP will be relieved to know that the update won't affect him 
Thanks the clarification TheExpatriate 
Good Luck Nep.!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kris299 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Becky, 
I have a similar case. My wife is in the 7.5th month of her pregnancy. I checked with the concerned hospital and they said we can take Xray with a Lead Shield on her abdomen and take the Xray. 
Now the question is, after the baby is born, how will the baby get his/her PR ? Will the baby also be asked to undergo medicals after the birth ? 
Seniors, Please provide your inputs ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kris299 said:


> Hi Becky,
> I have a similar case. My wife is in the 7.5th month of her pregnancy. I checked with the concerned hospital and they said we can take Xray with a Lead Shield on her abdomen and take the Xray.
> Now the question is, after the baby is born, how will the baby get his/her PR ? Will the baby also be asked to undergo medicals after the birth ?
> Seniors, Please provide your inputs ...


Better delay medicals, for the following reasons

1- Risk (albeit low, with the shielding and the very low radiation dosage) to the baby

2- If you do it now and get the visa now before the baby is born, the baby gets nothing ! you will have to apply separately and wait for a long time and pay lots of money for the child visa


if you delay, you can add the child and do the child's medical as well, and all of you get your PRs


----------



## kris299 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks TheExpatriate, 
Any idea what the baby will undergo as medicals ? before that I need to get a passport for the baby right ? I will only have the Birth certificate of baby. Or will the baby be added to my wife's passport with a PR ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kris299 said:


> Thanks TheExpatriate,
> Any idea what the baby will undergo as medicals ? before that I need to get a passport for the baby right ? I will only have the Birth certificate of baby. Or will the baby be added to my wife's passport with a PR ?


just a doctor check (stethoscope, general check), nothing invasive, no x-ray, not even urine or blood test.

Yes you will need a passport.

No the baby won't be added, you need a passport and the PR for the baby needs to be linked to it.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Dear all,

I am in the same situation now.I applied for 189 visa on 4th August and while getting medicals done today we found out that mmy wife s pregnant with due date in May.Please advice what should be done now for visa processa nd whether it will impact our grants

1)My India pcc expires in July 2016,will i need a new PCC?
2)my US pcc will expire in Oct next year,again do i need another pcc?
3)do i need to notify DIBP,if yeshow shouldi notify them..co has not contacted yet 
4)will grant process be impacted?


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Expat,

Isn't the 2nd point wrong?

Children born in Australia automatically acquire Australian citizenship if at least one parent is an Australian
citizen or permanent resident at the time of the child’s birth.

Source : https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1128.pdf



TheExpatriate said:


> 2- If you do it now and get the visa now before the baby is born, the baby gets nothing ! you will have to apply separately and wait for a long time and pay lots of money for the child visa


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

jadu87 said:


> Hi Expat, Isn't the 2nd point wrong? Children born in Australia automatically acquire Australian citizenship if at least one parent is an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of the child&#146;s birth. Source : https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1128.pdf


 i mean if the baby is born offshore after the grant


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am in the same situation now.I applied for 189 visa on 4th August and while getting medicals done today we found out that mmy wife s pregnant with due date in May.Please advice what should be done now for visa processa nd whether it will impact our grants
> 
> ...



experts plz answer...


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> i mean if the baby is born offshore after the grant


Because, your answer made me think twice as my intention of applying for PR is for 2nd point


----------



## richardlau56 (Nov 9, 2017)

*Applied for visa 189, partner is an Australian PR*



TheExpatriate said:


> Better delay medicals, for the following reasons
> 
> 1- Risk (albeit low, with the shielding and the very low radiation dosage) to the baby
> 
> ...




Hi,

I'm Malaysian, I recently have had married (registered in Malaysia) with an Australian Permanent Resident and realised that now I'm pregnant. I'm applying visa subclass 189 (skilled migration) and apply outside Australia. Your information are really useful on the medical matter. I haven't done my medical check-up yet and filled the pre-medical check-up questionnaires and required me to perform the medical check-up including HIV, Hep B, Medical Examination and X-ray.

My queries are as following:
1. Shall I defer my x-ray and do other examination other than x-ray?
2. Will I be granted the visa if the x-ray deferred?
3. Since my husband is a PR, do the child be a Australia Citizen by birth?

Could you please advise? Thanks.

Cheers


----------



## richardlau56 (Nov 9, 2017)

Becky26 said:


> Since you're applying for a permanent migrant visa, there are certain mandatory tests that the applicant(s) MUST undergo before their visa is approved and there is no waiver for them (I think).
> 
> This happens a lot with partner visa applicants, if the applicant was lucky and got their medicals done before she fell pregnant then the chances are that the case officer is going to approve her visa before the delivery of the child, but if the medicals (X-Ray in particular) can't be performed AHC, will wait till the applicant gives birth and it's safe for her to undergo the X-Ray.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I submitted my application (visa subclass 189) in early October 2017. I realised that I'm pregnant after I lodged my application and now I might not be able to do the x-ray due to the risk. I'm married to an Australian PR but I lodged my application on skilled migration visa subclass 189. I have a few queries that need advise from this forum.

Here are the few queries:
1. Am I be able to be exempted/deferred from x-ray examination?
2. Since my husband is a PR, will our baby eligible to be PR/Aus Citizen?
3. Will I be granted with PR with x-ray exempted/deferred? 

Looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Thanks.

Cheers


----------



## richardlau56 (Nov 9, 2017)

TheExpatriate said:


> Better delay medicals, for the following reasons
> 
> 1- Risk (albeit low, with the shielding and the very low radiation dosage) to the baby
> 
> ...


Hi,

I submitted my application (visa subclass 189) in early October 2017. I realised that I'm pregnant after I lodged my application and now I might not be able to do the x-ray due to the risk. I'm married to an Australian PR but I lodged my application on skilled migration visa subclass 189. I have a few queries that need advise from this forum.

Here are the few queries:
1. Am I be able to be exempted/deferred from x-ray examination?
2. Since my husband is a PR, will our baby eligible to be PR/Aus Citizen?
3. Will I be granted with PR with x-ray exempted/deferred? 

Looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Btw, I'm a Malaysian, lodged my application outside Australia and physically in Malaysia too.

Thanks.

Cheers


----------



## siva26 (Mar 16, 2016)

richardlau56 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my application (visa subclass 189) in early October 2017. I realised that I'm pregnant after I lodged my application and now I might not be able to do the x-ray due to the risk. I'm married to an Australian PR but I lodged my application on skilled migration visa subclass 189. I have a few queries that need advise from this forum.
> 
> ...


1. Am I be able to be exempted/deferred from x-ray examination?
Ans: No you still have to do your X-Ray after child birth to be granted PR
2. Since my husband is a PR, will our baby eligible to be PR/Aus Citizen?
Ans: If the baby is born in Australian then yes
3. Will I be granted with PR with x-ray exempted/deferred? 
Ans: No you still have to do your X-Ray. It is mandatory.


----------

